# Ancestry Visa - Criminal Record



## Slimjim12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a kiwi currently applying for my ancestry visa. Submitting biometrics tomorrow and have all required documentation except for my criminal record check.

Background is a DUI over the youth limit 9 years ago and refusing to provide blood sample 3 years ago. A couple of bad decisions and the only two times I've done anything that stupid (sure don't intend on repeating any mistakes). Penalty for the first was 3 months loss of licence and $400 fine, second was 6 months loss license and $400 fine. 

Now, I've declared both on my application form but am not sure if I was required to submit a police check. Neither the guide to supporting documents, nor the UKBA site advise that it is required. Furthermore, the application form has a text field to provide details of the incidents with no request of a police check. Hence, I didn't get one.

Only just now after reading a few threads on this forum am I rethinking this - am I right to be worrying about this? 

Note: Joppa has advised for clean records, you don't need a criminal record check for visas here:
expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/494561-information-people-applying-ancestry-visa.html

and here:
expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/153421-ancestry-visa-documents.html

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No police check required and you won't be refused visa because of your convictions. Unspent convictions can disqualify you from settlement (if you wish to go for it) in 5 years' time. Fine is spent after 5 years, so you should be ok.


----------



## Slimjim12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks so much Joppa. I see you do a fantastic job on the forums. Hugely appreciated by many I'm sure!


----------



## Slimjim12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thought I'd come back and update the thread. Got my visa 4 days ago with no police check.


----------

